# Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

PRESSEMITTEILUNG des Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB)

*Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit ​*






*Den Elfenbeinturm verlassen und gemeinsame Experimente in der Natur durchführen - dies verbessert die ökologischen Kompetenzen und fördert ökologische Handlungsweisen unter Nutzern und Bewirtschaftern natürlicher Ressourcen. Das zeigt ein bemerkenswertes sozial-ökologisches Experiment mit Anglern, das im Fachjournal Science Advances, dem Online Ableger von Science, publiziert wurde.*

Die Natur ist komplex und schwer zu verstehen. Selbst für führende Wissenschaftler ist es nahezu unmöglich, exakte Prognosen darüber anzustellen, wie natürliche Ökosysteme auf Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahmen oder natürliche Einflussfaktoren reagieren. Um die Wirkung von menschlichen Aktivitäten zweifelsfrei zu verstehen, bedarf es daher umfangreicher und langjähriger Freilandexperimente und einer kontinuierlichen Erfolgskontrolle. Doch all das wissenschaftliche Wissen nützt wenig, wenn es nicht mit dem Praxiswissen vor Ort verschnitten wird. Ein reines Leben im Elfenbeinturm kann nicht die Lösung für mehr Nachhaltigkeit sein.

Die transdisziplinäre Nachhaltigkeitsforschung versteht sich als der Gesellschaft verpflichteter Forschungsansatz, der Probleme der Nachhaltigkeit in enger Zusammenarbeit von Forschenden und Praktikern zu lösen versucht. Ein Nutzen, den das gemeinsame Forschen von Wissenschaftlerinnen und Wissenschaftlern sowie Bürgerwissenschaftlerinnen und -wissenschaftlern verspricht, ist gemeinsames Lernen am realen Forschungsgegenstand. Doch bisher suchte man vergeblich nach quantitativen Belegen, dass sich diese neue Form der partizipativen Forschung wirklich lohnt.

In einem umfangreichen, mehrjährigen sozial-ökologischen Fischereiexperiment haben Fischereiwissenschaftlerinnen und -wissenschaftler des Berliner Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) und der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin (HU) in Kooperation mit Biologiedidaktikern der Universität Tübingen und einer Vielzahl niedersächsischer Angelvereine als Praxispartner untersucht, ob und wie sich eingesetzte Fische in ihrer neuen Umgebung etablieren. Das mehrjährige ökologische Experiment zum Fischbesatz wurde kombiniert mit einem umweltpädagogischen Experiment zum Lernerfolg des gemeinsamen Forschens.

Fischbesatz ist eine traditionelle Managementpraxis in der Fischerei, allerdings wird befürchtet, dass das Einsetzen von Fischen in vielen Fällen ohne Wirkung verpufft und gleichzeitig ökologische Schäden wie Krankheitsausbrüche oder Verlust lokal angepasster Populationen entstehen können. Hingegen meinen viele Angler und Bewirtschafter, dass Fischbesatz alternativlos ist, um in stark vom Menschen beeinflussten Gewässern die Fischbestände zu erhalten und zu steigern. Die entsprechende Unsicherheit kann nur durch großangelegte Experimente an bewirtschafteten Gewässern reduziert werden. Dazu müssen einige Gewässer mit markierten Fischen besetzt werden, andere nicht, und die Begleitforschung muss über mehrere Jahre die Maßnahmenwirkungen auch im Vergleich zu nichtbesetzten Kontrollgewässern untersuchen.

Die Fischereiwissenschaftlerinnen und -wissenschaftler um den Studienleiter Professor Robert Arlinghaus (Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin und IGB) überwachten in dem vom Bundesministerium für Bildung und Forschung im Programm für Sozial-ökologische Forschung über fünf Jahre geförderten Besatzfisch-Projekt (www.besatz-fisch.de) den Erfolg von Fischbesatz mit markierten Karpfen und Hechten in 24 von Anglern bewirtschafteten Baggerseen. Begleitend begab sich eine kleine Gruppe von Sozialwissenschaftlern und -wissenschaftlerinnen zusammen mit Anglern und Gewässerbewirtschaftern in Workshops auf die gemeinsame Reise der Planung und Evaluierung der ökologischen Fischbesatzexperimente. Die umweltpädagogische Erfolgsmessung basierte auf drei Versuchsgruppen: eine Placebogruppe, eine Gruppe von Anglern und Bewirtschaftern, die über einen Vortrag zu Themen des nachhaltigen Fischereimanagements über Fischbesatz ausgebildet wurden, sowie eine Gruppe, die am Freilandexperiment direkt beteiligt wurde, nachdem auch sie ebenfalls in einem 4,5-stündigen Seminar theoretisch in Fischbesatzthemen ausgebildet wurde. Typisch ist in den Gewässerwarteschulungen der Anglerverbände lediglich die theoretische Ausbildung.

Obwohl auch die Theorie langfristig die ökologischen Wissensbestände der Angler und Bewirtschafter im Vergleich zur Placebogruppe änderte, zeigten sich die größten umweltpädagogischen Effekte bei der  partizipativen Gruppe. Diese erinnerte zehn Monaten nach Programmende nicht nur größere Wissensbestände. Darüber hinaus zeigten sich Änderungen der persönlichen Normen und der ökologischen Grundüberzeugungen – insbesondere veränderte sich die Bereitschaft, künftig über Fischbesatz das fischereiliche Management zu gestalten. Stattdessen wurden alternative Bewirtschaftungsvorgehen, die geringere ökologische Risiken kennzeichnet, wie die Verbesserung der Lebensräume oder die Verschärfung von Fangbeschränkungen, verstärkt akzeptiert.

„Unsere Studie belegt, dass aktive Teilnahme an Experimenten in der Natur einen höheren Bildungserfolg erzielt als passives Zuhören“, erläutert Professor Christoph Randler von der Universität Tübingen. „Insbesondere zeigt sich, dass das gemeinsame Forschen auf Augenhöhe Lerneffekte weit über die Wissenschaft hinaus bewirkt“, ergänzt Erstautorin Dr. Marie Fujitani. „Die Schnittstellen zwischen Umweltpraxis und Forschung müssen unbedingt gefördert werden, so dass transdisziplinäre Forschung auf der Grundlage gut evaluierter Freilandexperimente großflächig zum Einsatz kommen kann“, konstatiert Professor Dr. Robert Arlinghaus. Die Ergebnisse sind mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch auf andere Situationen übertragbar, in der Menschen Natur nutzen und gestalten, wie z. B. in der Landwirtschaft oder in der Jagd- und Forstwirtschaft.

Quelle
Fujitani, M., McFall, A., Randler, C., Arlinghaus, R.: Participatory adaptive management leads to environmental learning outcomes extending beyond the sphere of science 

http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/6/e1602516.full 

Filmdokumentation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27Ar-A5PLA0

Erklärfilme als Cartoons
http://besatz-fisch.de/content/view/90/86/lang,german/


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

da bettelt man scheinbar um mehr Forschungskohle, um am Ende wieder Angler noch mehr einzuschränken..



> „Die Schnittstellen zwischen Umweltpraxis und Forschung *müssen unbedingt geförder*t werden, so dass transdisziplinäre Forschung auf der Grundlage gut evaluierter Freilandexperimente großflächig zum Einsatz kommen kann“





> Stattdessen wurden alternative Bewirtschaftungsvorgehen, die geringere ökologische Risiken kennzeichnet, wie die Verbesserung der Lebensräume oder die *Verschärfung von Fangbeschränkungen, *verstärkt akzeptiert.



Ich werd bei immer mehr Instituten, die sich mit Angeln und Anglern beschäftigen (und seltsamerweise fast immer von Anglerfeinden in der Regierung zumindest mitfinanziert werden), ob Thünen, Geomar, Helmholtz, IGB und wie sie alle heissen, immer misstrauischer..

Auch hier beschleicht mich langsam ein immer unguteres Gefühl....

Ich hoffe, ich habe ausnahmsweise mal nicht recht, nichts würde mich mehr freuen.....

Aber Angler "managen" bedeutet doch für mich zuerst einmal immer mehr Einschränkungen und Verbote..

Ist so ne Wortschöpfung wie früher bei hoher Arbeitslosigkeit das Wort "freistellen" für feuern...


----------



## angler1996 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

ich denke mal, da geht's um Entnahmeregelungen .#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

was in einigen Bundesländern dann Angelende heisst bei erreichen Limit.....

In anderen darfste nicht freiwillig Dein Maß erhöhen (S-H etc..)..

In Bayern musste jeden nicht geschonten Fisch knüppeln...

Da sind diese "Forscher" mit Begrenzung auf Osten und Norden doch sehr einseitig und elfenbeintürmig unterwegs in meinen Augen.

Und peilen kein Stück die angelpolitischen Auswirkungen, die solche und ähnliche Aussagen von denen schnell bundesweit dann auch (NEGATIV!) haben können....

Siehe auch:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328171

Schon da mein Kommentar dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Bewirtschafter können die fischereiliche Evolution verhindern oder zumindest reduzieren, *indem Fischer und Angler nachhaltig und nicht zu intensiv fischen*.
> 
> 
> *Dieser Satz ärgert mich maßlos,* da der wieder dazu verwendet werden wird, Angler vom Gewässer wegzudrücken.
> ...



Wie gesagt - ICH HOFFE WIRKLICH EINMAL UNRECHT ZU HABEN!!!

aber noch seh ichs nicht.....


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

Diese "Augenhöhe" wird darauf hinauslaufen, in Zukunft werden nur noch Besatzmaßnahmen mit vorhergehenden fischereibiologischen Gutachten möglich sein.
Das Projekt, welches im übrigen laut diesem Film bereits seit 2009 bis 2013  lief, generierte 
60 Promotionen.
Also eine Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme für eine Heerschar von Fischereibiologen unter der Anleitung von "Prof. Dr.Küchenfenster".
Eine tolle berufliche Zukunftsinvestition hat man sich da ausgedacht!
Besonders schön in dem Zusammenhang das Wort "Umweltpädagogik", wer da Lehrer und wer Schüler sein wird, sollte klar sein, auf Augenhöhe natürlich?
Endziel werden dann wohl Gewässer sein im nacheiszeitlichem Zustand, die bestenfalls so nachhaltig sind, dass sie auch ohne Angler in diesem paradiesischen Zustand verbleiben!

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Projekt, welches im übrigen laut diesem Film bereits seit 2009 bis 2013  lief, generierte
> 60 Promotionen.
> Also eine Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme für eine Heerschar von Fischereibiologen unter der Anleitung von "Prof. Dr.Küchenfenster".



Ich weiß nicht, wie das heute ist. Aber ein Biologiestudium war auch mit Promotion noch vor ein paar Jahren ein Garant für Arbeitslosigkeit. In manchen Bundesländern sind die inzwischen als Lehrer (ohne pädagogische Ausbildung) an den Schulen gelandet, teilweise verbeamtet- und so schließt sich wieder der Kreis. 

Apropos Küchenfenster, ich stelle mir noch immer die Frage wer wohl Recht hat: Ein Angelverein mit über 80 Jahren Erfahrung mit Besatz und Entnahme bestimmter Fischarten oder modernes Fischereimanagement mit wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen, die erst ein paar Jahre alt sind und auf wenigen Studien beruhen, die zur Allgemeingültigkeit erklärt werden.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

Ziel der ganzen Sachen ist die Etablierung des selbstreproduzierenden Bestandes und zwar so, dass keine Besatzmaßnahmen mehr nötig sind, um diesen zu erhalten.

Ein Überschuß kann bis zur Grenze des sich selbstreproduzierbaren Bestand abgeangelt werden. 

Ist dieser abgeangelt...ANGELN VERBOTEN....bis zum nächsten abangelbaren Überschuß! 

Besatzmassnahmen die nicht der Herstellung des selbstreproduzierbaren Bestandes dienen, insbesondere zum Zwecke der Angelei, sind unzulässig

Nun kann sich mal jeder überlegen, wie hoch ein "Überschuß" über einen selbsreproduzierbaren Bestand in den eigenen Gewässern wohl tatsächlich ausfallen mag und wann nach dessen Abfischen das Angeln zu unterbleiben hat! 

1 oder 2 Tage nach Ablauf einer Schonzeit? 
Obwohl man die ja dann eigentlich auch nicht mehr braucht!
Mithin ist das Angeln schon für alle am 1. oder 2. Januar eines Jahres für den Rest desselbsigen zu beenden?

Im Ergebnis soll das vermittelt werden!


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

Hier wird wieder der Teufel an die Wand gemalt.
Wo steht hier etwas von einem Besatzverbot?
Ist es anglerfeindlich, Besatz einzuschränken, der "in vielen Fällen ohne Wirkung verpufft und gleichzeitig ökologische Schäden wie Krankheitsausbrüche oder Verlust lokal angepasster Populationen" zur Folge hat?
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hier wird wieder der Teufel an die Wand gemalt.



es rennen leider schon genug freigelassene Teufel rum, aktuell vom Baglimit bis Angelverbot AWZ, natura2000 etc.

Alle von so "Instituten" und Elfenbeitürmlern so an die Politik verkauft.....

Dennoch hab ich ja auch klar geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - ICH HOFFE WIRKLICH EINMAL UNRECHT ZU HABEN!!!
> 
> aber noch seh ichs nicht.....


----------



## hans albers (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



> Hier wird wieder der Teufel an die Wand gemalt.
> Wo steht hier etwas von einem Besatzverbot?
> Ist es anglerfeindlich, Besatz einzuschränken, der "in vielen Fällen  ohne Wirkung verpufft und gleichzeitig ökologische Schäden wie  Krankheitsausbrüche oder Verlust lokal angepasster Populationen" zur  Folge hat?
> Ich glaube nicht.




.. danke....#6


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

Ich mal keinen Teufel an die Wand, sondern die Realität!

Ich habe bei der Besatzfischaktion mitgemacht.

Und auf dieser Grundlage ist ein Küchenfenster wie folgt eingeführt wird:
Entnahme 1. Hecht pro Jahr und Angler im Küchenfenster  zwischen 60-90cm. Da Angeln derzeit seine Berechtigung wohl ausschliesslich im Nahrungserwerb findet, ist beim Fang eines 65cm Hechtes für den Rest des Jahres dort das Angeln dann Essig! Dieser Hecht ist nämlich, da das Küchenfenster eine Bewirtschaftungsregelung ist, dann zu entnehmen und aus Spaß weiter angeln ist ja nicht!

Die Angelei erfährt somit eine immense Einschränkung!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

@Purist, danke für den letzen Absatz zum Küchenfenster in deinem Beitrag, dass entspricht aber sowas von meiner Meinung zum Thema!
Ich will nicht gänzlich den Sinn solcher Fangfenster bestreiten, aber eben gewässerspezifisch und nicht allgemein als heilsbringende Maßnahme.
Wenn ich aber die Releaserfraktion höre, die solches immer befürwortet um größtmögliche Chancen auf ihre (kapitalen) Spielfische zu erlangen, könnte ich kotzen!
Das sind natürlich auch die Jenigen, welche sich der Argumentationhilfe eines Prof. Dr.Arlinghausen liebend gerne bedienen.
In meinem Verein, der ebenfalls über 80 Jahre einen großen Baggersee bewirtschaftet, wurden noch nie Hechte besetzt und der Bestand ist trotz heftiger Entnahme hervoragend!
Alle paar Jahre werden auch Großhechte, ich meine richtig groß so knapp unter 1,5m, entnommen!
Bei uns gibt es nicht mal eine Fangbeschränkung!
Das hätte ein Ende, wenn sich solche Leute durchsetzen würden.
Zumindest dürfte ich einen Kapitalen, auf den ich nun schon lange angle nicht mehr entnehmen, obwohl klar ist das nicht jeder einen solchen Fisch fängt, der ohnehin am Ende seines Lebens steht.
Hat also genug Zeit gehabt seine Gene zu vererben und diese Gene sind auch die Gleichen, egal ob der nun ein paar Jahre früher gestorben wäre!
Und auf den Einen der entnommen  wird noch ein paar andere kommen, die im Gewässer 
verbleiben, weil diese Fische nicht umsonst so groß geworden sind, also schwer fangbar sind.

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

Das Küchenfenster ist genau die Umsetzung des selbstreproduzierenden Bestandes! Der Überschuß wird im Küchenfenster abgefischt!

Die Bewirtschaftung eines Großhechtes im Hinblick auf Laichgewinnung oder Reduzierung des Nachwuchses hat sich am Ende seines Lebens eh erledigt, deshalb kann man diese auch zur Entnahme freigeben!


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

Btw: Die Bewirtschaftung aus selbstreproduzierbaren Bestände heraus ist top und erstrebenswert.
So lange sich Angeln aber allein aus dem Zweck des Nahrungserwerb rechtfertigt, führt es zu erheblichen Einschränkungen bei der Ausübung der Angelei für alle und den Einzelnen!

Im Ausland managt man das u.a. so:





Was da geschrieben steht, glaubt man als Angler aus D-Land eigentlich gar nicht und man reibt sich verwundert die Augen!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

@Deep Down, dass sagst du so, aber bezüglich Entnahme eines Großhechts, befürchte das ich (wir) inzwischen zu einer Minderheit zu gehören, der Zeitgeist und Prof. Dr. Küchenfenster sagen etwas anderes!

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

Doch doch, das wird auch von Hardcore-Releasern durchaus so vertreten, insbesondere von denen, die begriffen haben, warum sie ansonsten zurücksetzen und nicht nur rumplappern, weil es schick ist!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

Genau gesehen bin ich selbst inzwischen ein "hardcore releaser" , schlicht deshalb weil ich 
die ganzen Kindergartenhechte sowieso release.
Ich hab in meinem Leben so viele von denen gegessen, dass sie mir zum Hals raushängen.
Deshalb wird bei mir eigentlich erst ab einem Meter über Entnahme nachgedacht und selbst in dieser Größe ist noch lange nicht jeder fällig.!
Allerdings bestehe ich darauf das ich könnte, wenn ich wollte und sehe es überhaupt nicht ein mich in der Sache einschränken zu lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ist es anglerfeindlich, Besatz einzuschränken, der "in vielen Fällen ohne Wirkung verpufft und gleichzeitig ökologische Schäden wie Krankheitsausbrüche oder Verlust lokal angepasster Populationen" zur Folge hat?
> Ich glaube nicht.



Die Wirkung von Besatz soll ggf. ganz einfach sein, den Anglern fangfähigen Fisch zur Verfügung zu stellen. Da verpufft überhaupt nichts. 

Ich kenne aus 30 Jahren Tätigkeit als Vereinsvorstand, Gewässerwart und Angler nicht ein einziges Beispiel von Krankheitsausbrüchen durch Besatz oder irgendwelche gefühlte Verdrängung angepasster Populationen. Das ist doch alles eine ideologische Debatte gegen Put&Take und damit natürlich gegen die Interessen der Angler.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> In meinem Verein, der ebenfalls über 80 Jahre einen großen Baggersee bewirtschaftet, wurden noch nie Hechte besetzt und der Bestand ist trotz heftiger Entnahme hervoragend!
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Deep Down, dass sagst du so, aber bezüglich Entnahme eines Großhechts, befürchte das ich (wir) inzwischen zu einer Minderheit zu gehören, der Zeitgeist und Prof. Dr. Küchenfenster sagen etwas anderes!
> 
> Jürgen



Wenn die Mehrheit der Mitglieder in eurem Verein keinen Küchenkorridor haben will, ist es doch völlig ok, wenn euch die Entnahme von Großhechten freisteht. Problematisch wird es aus meiner Sicht, wenn es einem Verein verwehrt wird, Küchenkorridore festzulegen. 

Natürlich geht es hier auch um Zeitgeist. Und es geht um gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Niemandem bricht eine Zacke aus der Krone, Großkarpfen und Großhechte zurückzusetzen, um den Spaßanglern nicht die Grundlage ihres Hobbys "wegzuangeln".


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

Glücklicherweise ist es so, dass mindestens 80% der Vereinsmitglieder noch nie etwas von so "neumodischen Kram" wie Küchenfenster gehört hat und ich werde denen sicher nix darüber erzählen!
Die meisten sind sowie so eher am Vereinsleben, Skat spielen, diverse Fischerfeste u.s.w. interessiert als an dem Gewässer, auch dies kann wegen mir so bleiben.
Das wird auch einer der Gründe sein, warum noch niemand auf die Idee kam Fangbeschränkungen oder ähnliches einzuführen.
Ansonsten gilt bei uns, man lässt sich gegenseitig in Ruhe sein Ding machen!
So hat eine Überalterung im Verein auch seine Vorteile!

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Purist schrieb:


> Apropos Küchenfenster, ich stelle mir noch immer die Frage wer wohl Recht hat: Ein Angelverein mit über 80 Jahren Erfahrung mit Besatz und Entnahme bestimmter Fischarten oder modernes Fischereimanagement mit wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen, die erst ein paar Jahre alt sind und auf wenigen Studien beruhen, die zur Allgemeingültigkeit erklärt werden.


 
 Ein Angelverein hat schon einmal kein Gedächnis oder Verstand,, ein Verein kann keine Erfahrungen machen.
 Es hängt immer von den Einzelnen Menschen ab die dort schalten.

 Wobei es dort Menschen gibt die mit Bewirtschaftung und Besatz viele Jahrzehnte Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
 Wer dort nur wenige Jahre Erfahrungen sammelt ist ehe ein Neuling, Interesse vorausgesetzt.
 Je nach Einstellung, können sie halt über weit mehr Erfahrung, Wissen und Verantwortung verfügen als eine junge Fachkraft, die das nur gelehrt bekam und nun einige Jahre mehr oder weniger für Geld theoretisch betrachtet.
 Also ist ein Zusammenkommen von Fachkräften der Theorie und Praxis für beide Seiten ein Gewinn.
 Wer Erfahrung und Wissen hat weiß das in der Regel, nur Neulinge oder Dumme, glauben das Sie schon alles wissen und die Anderen Dumm sind.
 Ein Gewässerwartlehrgang+ Angelerfahrung oder ein Studium von wenigen Jahren, sind da verdammt wenig.

 Der Witz ist, das die Anfänger die Fachkräfte gegenseitig oft nicht schätzen, sich aber die Erfahrenen oft gut verstehen.

 Das Mindestmaß ist z.B meist gescheitert, wenn regelmäßiger Besatz nötig wird.
 Besatz ist halt kein Bestandteil von Nachhaltigkeit sondern eher eine Bewirtschaftungsform.
 Teilweise halt begründet, teilweise aber eben auch kritisch zu betrachten.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise ist es so, dass mindestens 80% der Vereinsmitglieder noch nie etwas von so "neumodischen Kram" wie Küchenfenster gehört hat und ich werde denen sicher nix darüber erzählen!
> Die meisten sind sowie so eher am Vereinsleben, Skat spielen, diverse Fischerfeste u.s.w. interessiert als an dem Gewässer, auch dies kann wegen mir so bleiben.
> Das wird auch einer der Gründe sein, warum noch niemand auf die Idee kam Fangbeschränkungen oder ähnliches einzuführen.
> Ansonsten gilt bei uns, man lässt sich gegenseitig in Ruhe sein Ding machen!
> ...


Da passt dann Deine Meinung hinzu, das Fischbesatz nicht in Anglerhände gehört?
 (Ich meine Du hast oft genug geschrieben das das Sache von Fachkräften sei)

 Ich spiele kein Skat und habe auch wenig Lust auf Vereinsfeste, selbst Angeln ist eher dem Versuch geschuldet da mal das Wissen auszuprobieren oder zu überprüfen. Oder vor Ort Wissen zu sammeln und sei es durch Gespräche oder Fang.|kopfkrat
 Man sagt, das Neues Wissen selten übernommen wird, vielmehr sterben alte Weißheilten mit Ihren Trägern und erst dann kann Neues Wissen zum Zug kommen.
 Auch die Welt des Angelns befindet sich nun in diesem Umbruch.:m
 Die Frage ist, ob ich mit 50 und zu vielen Jahren als G.W nicht schon wieder zu "Alt" bin.(Verglichen mit Fachkräften würde ich nun schon nach über 30 Jahren  in Rente sein)
 So wie auch der neumodische Prof. Küchenfenster, ja schon wieder veraltetes Wissen vertritt.
 Nur für die ganz Alten ist selbst das schon "neumodisch".:q


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

In der Pressemeldung gehts ja um das Interdisziplinäre, also die Verknüpfung mehrerer Bereiche. Stichwort "sozial-ökologisches Experiment". 

Beim Thema Besatz wird ja oft versucht die eigene Meinung irgendwie mit wissenschaftlichen Thesen zu untermauern. Je nachdem was man selber für richtig hält, kann man sich ja dann entsprechend was raussuchen. Wenn man die unterschiedlichen Ansätze innerhalb Deutschlands und dann noch die aus dem benachbarten Ausland heranzieht, ist da eigentlich für jeden ein passendes Argument dabei. 

Aber gerade wenns ums Interdisziplinäre geht kommt mir in Besatz-Diskussionen auf allen Ebenen eine Sache deutlich zu kurz! 

Gewässer werden häufig von Vereinen bewirtschaftet, diese sind in der Theorie demokratisch organisiert. 

Das bedeutet, dass die Willensbekundungen der Mitglieder halt auch ein mitunter sehr sehr starkes Argument für oder gegen Besatz sind und theoretisch mindestens so schwer wiegen müssten wie wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse. 

Wenn eine Mehrheit im Verein einen Hechtbesatz haben will - dann müsste dieser theoretisch durchgeführt werden. Auch wenn wissenschaftlich 5x erwiesen ist, dass der nichts bringt.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Gewässer werden häufig von Vereinen bewirtschaftet, diese sind in der Theorie demokratisch organisiert.
> 
> Das bedeutet, dass die Willensbekundungen der Mitglieder halt auch ein mitunter sehr sehr starkes Argument für oder gegen Besatz sind und theoretisch mindestens so schwer wiegen müssten wie wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse.
> 
> Wenn eine Mehrheit im Verein einen Hechtbesatz haben will - dann müsste dieser theoretisch durchgeführt werden. Auch wenn wissenschaftlich 5x erwiesen ist, dass der nichts bringt.


 
 Über Fischbesatz wird sich definitiv oft zu wenig Gedanken gemacht.
 Nehmen wir Dein Beispiel mit dem Hecht.
 Jeder der sein Hirn einsetzt kann vermuten das eine sich selbst vermehrende und begrenzende Art nicht mit Besatz im Bestand erhöht werden kann.
 Schön das bewiesen wurde das es so ist, wie Jeder hätte selbst vermuten können.
 Das ortsfremde besetzte Zuchtfische zusätzlich im Nachteil sind und Nachteile bringen sollte auch Jedem mit etwas Grundwissen einleuchten.
 Trotzdem kann selbst Hechtbesatz sinnvoll oder nötig erscheinen, wenn eben bestimmte Grundvoraussetzungen der Vermehrung fehlen, aber man meint das man Hechte will oder benötigt.
 Dein pauschaler Satz, gibt das nicht wieder.

 R. Arlinghaus ist da immer ungleich vorsichtiger bei seinen Aussagen.
 Zum Hecht sagte Er aus das sich ein selbst reproduzierender Hechtbestand kaum steigern lässt, weil er durch Futter und Standplätze gedeckelt ist.
 Nur werden die Nebensätze also das "Kleingedruckte" immer vergessen. Wenn er von Flaschenhälsen und ähnlichen schreibt.

 Vereins-Besatz ist eigentlich ein Vertrauensjob.
 Es gilt mit möglichst wenig Geld möglichst viel zu erreichen ohne das Probleme auftreten und muss das den Mitgliedern auch begründen können.
 Nicht alles wird gelingen, aber wenn man handelt als wenn es das eigene Geld ist und ehrlich seine Gedanken vertritt, kann man Vertrauen gewinnen.
 (Ich kenne auch GW die der Meinung sind das Besatz kaum etwas bringe also eher auf hohe Besatz-Zahlen setzen, die sie dann den Mitgliedern vorlegen können.)
 Vieles sind nur Versuche, die man immer hinterfragen sollte.
 Das können und wollen nicht viele, aber billige Besatzfische bestellen können fast alle.
 R.A hat das einmal so dargestellt das es keine sicheren Besatzerfolg gibt, weil jedes Gewässer und Jahr sich unterscheidet.
 Es gibt kein Formelbuch und keine Normfische für Fischbesatz.
 So etwas setzt ein Ziel, Beobachtungsgabe, Wissen, Neugier und vorsichtige Versuche voraus um Erfahrung und Erfolg zu haben.

 Als Beispiel setze ich nun für 1 Jahr auf Hechtbesatz, weniger weil bei uns kaum noch Hechte in der Weser sind, sondern um auch zu sehen wie sich das auf die S. Grundeln auswirkt.
 Die vermehren sich halt kaum noch selbst, was den Zander beglückt.
 (Ja ich weiß, einige behaupten immer es gebe reichlich Hechte in der Weser und tausende von Lachsen..|bla:#q)
 Die Setzlinge sind schon im Wasser, nun gilt es Hv überall dicht an den Steinen zu verteilen.
 Die Anzahl selbst bringt nichts, erst das Verteilen am Ufer kann den Sinn ergeben.

 Dann muss man wieder neu überdenken ob das etwas bringt oder man mit geringerer Anzahl weiter macht.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn eine Mehrheit im Verein einen Hechtbesatz haben will - dann müsste dieser theoretisch durchgeführt werden. Auch wenn wissenschaftlich 5x erwiesen ist, dass der nichts bringt.



Hallo,

genauso ist es. Die Vereinsmitglieder wollen Hechte fangen, also werden welche besetzt, obwohl es meist Quatsch ist.
Ich war 1992 auf einen Lehrgang bei der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Starnberg, dort referierte u. A. Dr. Bayrle darüber, dass Hechbesatz Blödsinn ist (vereinfacht ausgedrückt).
Er sprach darüber, dass wenn ein Gewässer dem Hecht zusagt, es praktisch immer die gleiche Menge an Hechten gibt.
Da ein Gewässer nur eine bestimmte Menge an Hechten "verträgt" reguliert sich das. Was entnommen wird, wächst wieder nach.
Erst dachte ich auch, dass das so ein akademischer Unsinn ist, dann fiel mir unser Baggersee (weiter vorne erwähnt) ein und ich wusste, das der Referent recht hatte.
Einzig nach einem Fischsterben würde ein Hechtbesatz Sinn machen, lt. Dr. Bayrle.
Aber ein Vorstand hat da kaum eine Chance auf Hechtbesatz zu verzichten, würde doch jeder einen etwaigen Mißerfolg auf fehlenden Besatz schieben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

mal wieder weg vom reinen Hechtbesatzthema zum eigentlichen des Artkels:

Würden diese Forscher nur forschen und wären die frei finanziert und frei in der Forschung und müssten nicht immer um neue Projekte kämpfen, finanziert von einer anglerfenen Bürokratie in Brüssel, von einer im Kern anglerfeindlichen Regierung in Berlin und teilweise Drittmitteln, die kaum nachvollziehbar sind (Finanzierung soll je nach Disziplin schon bald mehr Arbeit verschlingen als die eigentliche Forschung), wär ich weniger skeptisch.

Dazu gehören auch Pressemeldungen mit unbedachter Wortwahl (oder, was schlimmer wäre, tatsächlich so gemeint), wie:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da bettelt man scheinbar um mehr Forschungskohle, um am Ende wieder Angler noch mehr einzuschränken..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe auch:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328171
> 
> Schon da mein Kommentar dazu:
> ...



Natürlich hat Franz recht, dass dieser Ansatz des Wunsches der Angler in den Vereinen zu wenig beachtet ist. 


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Aber gerade wenns ums Interdisziplinäre geht kommt mir in Besatz-Diskussionen auf allen Ebenen eine Sache deutlich zu kurz!
> 
> Gewässer werden häufig von Vereinen bewirtschaftet, diese sind in der Theorie demokratisch organisiert.
> 
> ...



Vor allem auch, weil es eben ein Unterschied ist, ob ich größere Gewässer bewirtschafte oder kleinere.

Und wo - im Norden/Osten mit deutlich weniger Angeldruck habe ich andere  Voraussetzungen als im Westen oder Süden.

Im Westen oder Süden brauche ich als Verein nicht mal anfangen wollen, kleinere Gewässer nach "Professoren- und Schützerwunsch" nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften - sonst habe ich zu wenig Mitglieder, um die Gewässer finanzieren zu können..



> R. Arlinghaus ist da immer ungleich vorsichtiger bei seinen Aussagen.
> Zum Hecht sagte Er aus das sich ein selbst reproduzierender Hechtbestand kaum steigern lässt, weil er durch Futter und Standplätze gedeckelt ist.


Der Bestand lässt sich nicht unbedingt steigern, bei Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen aber der kurzfristige Fangerfolg der Angler >> Anglerzufriedenheit..

Zusätzlich gibt es ja den Aspekt von Attraktionsbesatz (Forellen zum rauskloppen, Störe, Satzkarpfen zum kloppen, große zum zurücksetzen) etc., was natürlich nix mit nachhaltig und schützerisch zu tun hat, nur in passende Gewässer gehört, aber eben maßgeblich zur Anglerzufriedenheit beitragen kann, wodurch empfindlichere Gewässer dann auch eher geschont werden.

Geht man aber Kohle für Studien einsammeln unter den Gesichtspunkten "nachhaltig" etc., KANN sowas natürlich auch nicht rauskommen sollen und spielt dann keine Rolle in so einer Studie..

*Anglerzufriedenheit?* 
Für eine im Kern schützergeprägte und anglerfeindliche Politik und eine im Elfenbeinturm nur um sich selber kümmernde Wissenschaftsgemeinde wie LEIDER auch für viele Vereine und Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei  sind Angler bestenfalls "Störenfriede" am Gewässer, die es zu "managen" gilt - irgendwie, und am besten mit Einschränkungen und Verboten, je mehr, desto besser. ...

Ich plädiere daher schon immer für unterschiedliche Bewirtschaftungsformen INKL. gerade bei kleineren Gewässern und abgeschlossenen wie Baggerseen (je nach Angeldruck) als reine Angelgewässer, ob als put ans take oder c+r - Gewässer (oder mit c+r-Möglichkeit), gerade um Druck von empfindlicheren Gewässern zu nehmen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> _Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._
> 
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> ...



Diese Diskussion finde ich da aber überhaupt nicht, so gehen diese nord/ost-lastigen "Forschungen" und "Studien" und dieses Überhöhen der Nachhaltigkeit in eine Richtung, die am Ende dem Angeln insgesamt klar schaden kann (wenn ein Verein Besatz bezahlen will, soll er doch (abgeschlossene, kleinere Gewässer))!

Durch eine Verstärkung dieser "Schützerattitüde" solcher "Nachhaktoigkeitsstudien" und daraus resultierenden weiteren Verboten und Einschränkungen OHNE Sinn, welche ja die Politik nur zur gerne aufnimmt, wenn Nachhaltigkeit und "schützen" darüber steht, wird das natürlich noch gefördert mit dem einschränken  und managen der Angler in der Politik....

Ich hoffe immer noch, unrecht zu haben !!!!


----------



## Purist (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Er sprach darüber, dass wenn ein Gewässer dem Hecht zusagt, es praktisch immer die gleiche Menge an Hechten gibt.
> Da ein Gewässer nur eine bestimmte Menge an Hechten "verträgt" reguliert sich das. Was entnommen wird, wächst wieder nach.



Die Theorie klingt plausibel und ist auch relevanter als das Küchenfenster. Sieht man von winzigen Besatzteichen ab, die für manch einen Angelverein die einzige Möglichkeit darstellen, ein Ansitzgewässer zu unterhalten, wird sie auch stimmen. 
Für den Zander gilt gewiss Ähnliches, wobei die Bestände etwas mehr schwanken dürften.


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich plädiere daher schon immer für unterschiedliche Bewirtschaftungsformen INKL. gerade bei kleineren Gewässern und abgeschlossenen wie Baggerseen (je nach Angeldruck) als reine Angelgewässer, ob als put ans take oder c+r - Gewässer (oder mit c+r-Möglichkeit), gerade um Druck von empfindlicheren Gewässern zu nehmen:



Das Opfergewässer!

Kann ich Dir sagen, wie das in der Praxis funktioniert! 

Es wird das Gewässer herausgesucht, welches aus Naturschutzgründen etc am Wenigsten oder in der Entwicklung hierfür gar nicht geeignet ist!

Das wird dann über einen Entwicklungsplan zum Eventgewässer gemacht. D.h., sämtliche Wassersportarten, vom Baden über Wasserski, Surfen, Segeln, Rudern, Standuppaddeling,  Tretbootverleih, Tauchen (mit Unterwassertauchgarten) werden neben Gastronomie mit schwimmender Terrasse und Veranstaltungen an diesem Gewässer massiv gebündelt! 
Dazu Tagungshotel, Übernachtungshütten, ausgebaute "Uferpromenade" und teilweiser Uferwohnbebauung, Rundwanderweg etc!

Da kannste dann mal überlegen, wer da wohl am ehesten die Idylle stört!

Schon geil, wenn fast jedes Tretboot bis auf Rutenlänge herankommt und gefragt wird: "Haben sie schon was gefangen? Verkaufen sie Fisch? Oder einfach nur:"Ey, Scheiß Angler! Fick Disch!"
Fängst einen Fisch rückt ebenfalls die Armarda an und zückt die Handykameras! 
Selbst Nachts wummern die Bässe übers Wasser und dazu Leuchten und Zucken Scheinwerfer über die Wasseroberfläche.....Kommt man sich manchmal vor wie bei "Apokalypse now"!
Okay, Angeln geht dann noch etwa von 04.00-09.00 Uhr am Morgen! Aber Achtung, irgendwann zieht dann schon der erste Triathlet seine Bahnen durchs Wasser!

Glaube nicht daran, dass Du ein abgeschiedenes Gewässer zum Zweck des Angelns bekommst! Diese "Romantik" kannste gleich mal streichen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Glaube nicht daran, dass Du ein abgeschiedenes Gewässer zum Zweck des Angelns bekommst!


Aufgabe der Verbände und der Vereine (notfalls halt gegen Politik und deren willfährige Nachhaltigkeitsinstitute)...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Er sprach darüber, dass wenn ein Gewässer dem Hecht zusagt, es praktisch immer die gleiche Menge an Hechten gibt.



Das ist so pauschal gesagt nachweislich kompletter Bullshit. Vier gute Hechtangler brauchen, wenn sie sich anstrengen, vielleicht 3 Monate, um auf 4 km Länge in einem Fluss wie der Regnitz den Hechtbestand plattzumachen.

Da hilft nur die Verlängerung der Schonzeiten (das haben die Behörden ja jetzt auch wieder verstanden) plus Erweiterung des Schonmaßes (bei uns 60cm) plus Besatz.

Angeln für die breite Masse unter der Maßgabe "zur Nahrungsbeschaffung" funktioniert in Ballungsgebieten nur in Verbindung mit Besatz. Um das zu verstehen, ist aber auch keine intellektuelle Hochleistung notwendig. Viele Jäger sind des Hasen Tod. Wenn dann noch Waller (der nimmt Hecht durchaus gern) und Kormoran als Druckfaktoren dazukommen, wird's eng. 

Gerade bzgl. Hecht lohnt übrigens ein Blick auf den Zustand der Hechtbestände im Bodden. Da haben die Berufsfischer den Bestand nachhaltig ruiniert.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

warum so heftig (kompletter Bullshit). Dr. Bayrle ist immerhin auch Fischbiologe. Als ich den Vortrag hörte dachte ich ja auch erst das ist wieder mal so ein theoretische Sache, fernab der Realität. Dann fiel mir aber die Sache mit unserem Baggersee ein (siehe Beitrag 19 in diesem Thread) und ich merkte, dass er recht hat.
Ich fische schon seit 1960 in der Rednitz, die ja etwas kleiner ist als die Regnitz. Da waren aber mitunter mehr als 4 gute Hechtangler unterwegs und das auch noch zu einer Zeit, in der alles maßige entnommen wurde.
Da wurde nichts plattgemacht. Allerdings sind Rednitz und auch Regnitz zumindest im Bereich Mittelfranken nicht gerade als gute Hechtgewässer zu bezeichnen.
Wenn mehr entnommen werden, kommen eben wieder mehr auf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

mal wieder weg vom reinen Hechtbesatzthema zum eigentlichen des Artkels:

Würden diese Forscher nur forschen und wären die frei finanziert und frei in der Forschung und müssten nicht immer um neue Projekte kämpfen, finanziert von einer anglerfenen Bürokratie in Brüssel, von einer im Kern anglerfeindlichen Regierung in Berlin und teilweise Drittmitteln, die kaum nachvollziehbar sind (Finanzierung soll je nach Disziplin schon bald mehr Arbeit verschlingen als die eigentliche Forschung), wär ich weniger skeptisch.

Dazu gehören auch Pressemeldungen mit unbedachter Wortwahl (oder, was schlimmer wäre, tatsächlich so gemeint), wie:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da bettelt man scheinbar um mehr Forschungskohle, um am Ende wieder Angler noch mehr einzuschränken..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe auch:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328171
> 
> Schon da mein Kommentar dazu:
> ...



Natürlich hat Franz recht, dass dieser Ansatz des Wunsches der Angler in den Vereinen zu wenig beachtet ist. 


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Aber gerade wenns ums Interdisziplinäre geht kommt mir in Besatz-Diskussionen auf allen Ebenen eine Sache deutlich zu kurz!
> 
> Gewässer werden häufig von Vereinen bewirtschaftet, diese sind in der Theorie demokratisch organisiert.
> 
> ...



Vor allem auch, weil es eben ein Unterschied ist, ob ich größere Gewässer bewirtschafte oder kleinere.

Und wo - im Norden/Osten mit deutlich weniger Angeldruck habe ich andere  Voraussetzungen als im Westen oder Süden.

Im Westen oder Süden brauche ich als Verein nicht mal anfangen wollen, kleinere Gewässer nach "Professoren- und Schützerwunsch" nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften - sonst habe ich zu wenig Mitglieder, um die Gewässer finanzieren zu können..



> R. Arlinghaus ist da immer ungleich vorsichtiger bei seinen Aussagen.
> Zum Hecht sagte Er aus das sich ein selbst reproduzierender Hechtbestand kaum steigern lässt, weil er durch Futter und Standplätze gedeckelt ist.


Der Bestand lässt sich nicht unbedingt steigern, bei Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen aber der kurzfristige Fangerfolg der Angler >> Anglerzufriedenheit..

Zusätzlich gibt es ja den Aspekt von Attraktionsbesatz (Forellen zum rauskloppen, Störe, Satzkarpfen zum kloppen, große zum zurücksetzen) etc., was natürlich nix mit nachhaltig und schützerisch zu tun hat, nur in passende Gewässer gehört, aber eben maßgeblich zur Anglerzufriedenheit beitragen kann, wodurch empfindlichere Gewässer dann auch eher geschont werden.

Geht man aber Kohle für Studien einsammeln unter den Gesichtspunkten "nachhaltig" etc., KANN sowas natürlich auch nicht rauskommen sollen und spielt dann keine Rolle in so einer Studie..

*Anglerzufriedenheit?* 
Für eine im Kern schützergeprägte und anglerfeindliche Politik und eine im Elfenbeinturm nur um sich selber kümmernde Wissenschaftsgemeinde wie LEIDER auch für viele Vereine und Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei  sind Angler bestenfalls "Störenfriede" am Gewässer, die es zu "managen" gilt - irgendwie, und am besten mit Einschränkungen und Verboten, je mehr, desto besser. ...

Ich plädiere daher schon immer für unterschiedliche Bewirtschaftungsformen INKL. gerade bei kleineren Gewässern und abgeschlossenen wie Baggerseen (je nach Angeldruck) als reine Angelgewässer, ob als put ans take oder c+r - Gewässer (oder mit c+r-Möglichkeit), gerade um Druck von empfindlicheren Gewässern zu nehmen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> _Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._
> 
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> ...



Diese Diskussion finde ich da aber überhaupt nicht, so gehen diese nord/ost-lastigen "Forschungen" und "Studien" und dieses Überhöhen der Nachhaltigkeit in eine Richtung, die am Ende dem Angeln insgesamt klar schaden kann (wenn ein Verein Besatz bezahlen will, soll er doch (abgeschlossene, kleinere Gewässer))!

Durch eine Verstärkung dieser "Schützerattitüde" solcher "Nachhaktoigkeitsstudien" und daraus resultierenden weiteren Verboten und Einschränkungen OHNE Sinn, welche ja die Politik nur zur gerne aufnimmt, wenn Nachhaltigkeit und "schützen" darüber steht, wird das natürlich noch gefördert mit dem einschränken  und managen der Angler in der Politik....

Ich hoffe immer noch, unrecht zu haben !!!!


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wenn mehr entnommen werden, kommen eben wieder mehr auf.



Das ist ja nun als Ammenmärchen doch wohl schon längst entlarvt! Wenn dem so wäre, müsste es ja auch massenweise Dorsche geben und diese müssten sich regelrecht stapeln....sorry, bullshit!


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun als Ammenmärchen doch wohl schon längst entlarvt! Wenn dem so wäre, müsste es ja auch massenweise Dorsche geben und diese müssten sich regelrecht stapeln....sorry, bullshit!



Es ist nicht falsch, nur etwas vereinfacht.
Wenn man ein Gewässer nur sehr wenig befischt, z.B. 10% des gesamten Bestandes im Jahr, ist der Ertrag auf Dauer sehr gering.
Haut man fast alles raus, ist der Ertrag auf Dauer auch sehr gering, das Gewässer ist überfischt.
Dazwischen gibt es einen Punkt, an dem die maximale Fischmenge entnommen werden kann, ohne die natürliche Reproduktionskraft des Laicherbestandes zu gefährden und gleichzeitig so viel "Platz" zu schaffen, dass möglichst viele Jungfische abwachsen und gefangen werden können.
Das nennt sich "maximal sustainable yield" oder maximale Ertragsfischerei.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun als Ammenmärchen doch wohl schon längst entlarvt! Wenn dem so wäre, müsste es ja auch massenweise Dorsche geben und diese müssten sich regelrecht stapeln....sorry, bullshit!



Hallo,

ich schrieb nicht von Dorschen. Dass die teilweise ungezügelte Berufsfischerei ganz andere Auswirkungen hat als die von uns Hobbyanglern dürfte ja wohl klar sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*

Das ist beim Hecht nicht anders! 

Denn Bestand machste als Angler ganz schnell platt, weil der Hecht gut fangbar ist und das wird nicht kompensiert durch mehr Nachwuchs! Der Bestand bleibt beschränkt auf das was das Gewässer nach seinen Eignungen produzieren kann. Wo soll da mehr Nachwuchs her- und hochkommen?

Ich kenne einen Verein, da wurden im Herbst/Winter ca 150 Stck 40-45cm Hecht(-chen) im 4,5 ha Gewässer besetzt!
Am 01.Mai hatten die dann 50cm. Das ging 2-3 Wochen so, dann waren die meisten draußen und spätestens am Ende des Jahres tauchten die letzten als 58-60er in den Fangkarten auf! Darüber gab es nichts!
Und das ist eine alte Kieskuhle aus den späten 1930ern mit noch richtig Struktur und Bäumen, Büschen etc!
Da gab es kein kompensierenden Nachwuchs!

Bei Besatzfisch wurden uns Ergebnisse von Monitorings im Vergleich gezeigt. Im typischen Angelsee war Hecht bis zum Schonmaß vorhanden, darüber bis auf einen 80er herrschte Kahlschlag!


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Forschen auf Augenhöhe fördert Nachhaltigkeit*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist beim Hecht nicht anders!
> 
> Denn Bestand machste als Angler ganz schnell platt, weil der Hecht gut fangbar ist und das wird nicht kompensiert durch mehr Nachwuchs! Der Bestand bleibt beschränkt auf das was das Gewässer nach seinen Eignungen produzieren kann. Wo soll da mehr Nachwuchs her- und hochkommen?
> 
> ...


----------

